
The Tesla Conspiracy or Am I a Dead Whistleblower? - drcross
http://evtv.me/2019/08/the-tesla-conspiracy-or-am-i-a-dead-whistleblower/
======
drcross
If you prefer a video breakdown of this blog post, this channel Now You Know
go through it in an interesting way:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfILTM_xcOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfILTM_xcOE)

------
al2o3cr
Only gonna be dead if you OD on that TSLA koolaid.

